# Tutors



## steveh69 (Jun 2, 2014)

Anyone have any idea of cost of private tutors for learning Greek language


----------



## Aurelien (Jun 3, 2014)

No, but i have same type of question. Are you in Athens?


----------



## steveh69 (Jun 2, 2014)

*Corfu*

We are planning on retiring in Corfu in December....


----------



## steveh69 (Jun 2, 2014)

no still in Uk planning on moving in December but another expat said there is not a council tax only property tax which if you don't own you don't pay


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

It really depends what you want to get out of learning the language. As you don't seem to need an academic qualification (if I'm wrong, quite a few universities offer reasonably priced courses to help immigrants - unfortunately for me, only timed when I'm at work, but I've heard they are good) there are a few options. I (being dyslexic) find language acquisition hard, but it is important for long term happiness. I think I've tried so many books, perhaps my advice is of use.

Unless you have a really good knowledge of English grammar, buying text books is a waste of time. I don't just mean - your English grammar is used accurately, you have to have a good understanding of the terms used. Unless you can happily convert a sentence to passive voice and distinguish nominative from genative from accusative- the English explanations will confuse you before you even consider Greek! Considering you are just coming up to retirement, odds are neither of you learned that stuff unless you went to Grammar school or possibly had strict French teachers!

Books are good however at helping you understand the alphabet and dipthongs ( 2 letters that make new sounds lick 'ch') and Greek is phonetic and unlike English it follows exact rules.

I've tried lots of different types of books, I'm not saying they are useless, but without help just too hard. I also tried a lot of audio stuff, that's actually not to bad - it won't get you talking, but at least you feel fammilier with phrases. Personal preference of mine was 'rossetta stone' its a computer program which tries to build language naturally and quickly (they say its the way the FBI learn new language quickly). Its really expensive though, so I never tried the whole course- just the demos. 

I teach Greeks to speak English. I work in a school in addition to private tuition. It may sound counterintuative, but the truth is those in the class progress much faster. Tuition is trying on the student, and realistically once past high school age, it is only valuable at enhancing skills. Until your Greek has surpassed basic, I doubt a tutor is of much use.

My advice - you plan to come in December. Join a night school conversational Greek in England in September. In the mean time, make sure you are clear on the alphabet and pronunciation. Good programs are expensive, but try out the demos. Practice with each other, sure your pronunciation and grammar will be off, but keep in mind that you are tolerant with foreigners whose English is inexact. You have worked hard for your retirement dreams, what's one hour a day now to practice language?

If you try this, once you arrive, you will be received much more positively - even if you are still only basic in level. At this point, the best tutor is either a Greek person who works as an English teacher - no one can teach you Greek, unless they know how to teach language, - or, as you find preferable a less formal set up - every community in Greece contains individuals who desire contact with native English speakers. Native English speakers often overcharge language tuition , if your own Greek ability is at least basic, you can provided a swap! You teach them, they teach you - this way at least you are all motivated.

These are just my opinions, but in my experience the Greeks are very tolerant and helpful of those who are trying to learn.

Good luck


----------



## steveh69 (Jun 2, 2014)

*great advice*

That's rally good advice we will definatly give it a go


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

Steve, although it's pricey, I recommend Rosetta Stone. Start it now and then combined with being immersed in the language from December you should pick things up relatively quickly.


----------



## steveh69 (Jun 2, 2014)

*Rosetta stone*

Thanks, I think I have the program already, being an IT engineer |I have loads of software I have forgotten I ever had...Steve


----------



## linn0099 (Jun 14, 2014)

steveh69 said:


> Anyone have any idea of cost of private tutors for learning Greek language


Hello, I pay 15 euro for each hour. but make sure they don't speak english! it is harder but i had two tutors that after about a month they were getting lessons from me cause they wanted to improve their english


----------



## steveh69 (Jun 2, 2014)

*thanks*

That's helpful at least we can budget


----------



## linn0099 (Jun 14, 2014)

I have a GREAT teacher who is a elementary school teacher, I am in northern greece if you want her number, she is really fabulous and brings the books with her (workbooks and such) so i don't have to pay anything extra. I have her come two times a week.


----------



## steveh69 (Jun 2, 2014)

*Corfu*

Hi Thanks but we will be living in Corfu....


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

I think 15 an hour is pricey, when you consider qualified experienced English teacher are lucky nowadays to get that to teach Greeks for exam classes. If your tutor can't speak English, I'd worry about their abilities to teach a language. Think about how you would go about teaching English to a foreign neighbor. Unless someone is recommended to you, I'd be reluctant to pay more than 10 - realistically that is also expensive but (for many real reasons beyond the scope of this thread) you will be lucky to pay much less. 

I think its unlikely you will find a Greek person who can't speak English yet can still deliver value for money language lessons. The tutor needs to understand how to structure lessons to build target language effectively, when and how to correct without interrupting flow, how to focus each session in a logical build up trailered for your needs at a rate you can follow. How to help you pick the most effective method of personal study (I doubt you plan on having a tutor more than twice a week, you won't take in more than an hours worth, but two hours a week is not enough if you wantto progress quickly). If your tutor does not have a clear understanding of this - and much more - you would be better of just chatting with random people in bus stops.

While I think 15 euros is pricey, and the person teaching you should have an excellent knowledge of an other language, a very dedicated tutor is an excellent investment. To repeat previous advice, get yourself above absolute beginner now (night school / or software), look at the courses in available in the area you plan to move to (but be aware they are likely to be more academic than you want or need) when you arrive - immersion may be great, but its not enough for everyone- your unlikely to find a dedicated Greek tutor. As your preferrance or circumstances allow, either get a highly experienced English teacher who knows how to teach language (make sure they have worked with adults as it is really different) or swap hour for hour with a Greek person who wishes to improve their English.


----------

